# NEW:LUXE PM40--MINI GOT MIGHTIER



## Vaporesso (3/11/20)

Hi Vaporesso Fans,

This thread is for LUXE PM40, the new pod of Vaporesso.

You can ask anything you want to know about LUXE PM40 here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (3/11/20)

*LUXE PM40's features are as follows

Turbo Boosting Tech: *Optimize the flavor almost all at any battery level, keeping the optimal flavor as the first puff.

*Adjustable Airflow: *The crawler-tread air transmission system allows you to get comforted with accurate airflow adjusting.

*Long-lasting use: *1800mAh big battery capacity with Type C 2A fast charging
*
Quad Anti-leakage Mechanism:* Triple silicone coil structure and e-liquid self-circulation can perform better in anti-leakage.

*Adjustable Wattage: *3 Clicks for Wattage Setting, Max 40W Output Power

*LUXE Series*: Apart from the holographic craft, LUXE PM40 uses the same LUXE Series luxury style as LUXE II.

*GTX Coil Platform:* Integrating the antibacterial flax cotton and non-woven fabric, the GTX coils deliver pure flavor smoothly, without a deviation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (3/11/20)

8 safety protections

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (4/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vaporesso (4/11/20)

Which one is your style?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (6/11/20)

Xros and Luxe PM40 share a similar top-refilling method and the adjustable airflow allows a customizable vaping experience.
How about getting both?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Vaporesso (10/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (10/11/20)

I love the blue one, gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaporesso (23/11/20)

It's Luxe PM40!
Outstanding look 
Adjustable airflow 
Replaceable GTX coil 
USB-C quick charge

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

